#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΙΚΑ: Κρατήσεις ΙΚΑ - Γιατί γίνονται αφού είμαστε πλέον όλοι ΕΟΠΥΥ;

## marnek

Καλημέρα σας.
Είμαι μηχανικός, διορισμένη ως Αορίστου Χρόνου σε έναν οργανισμό ΝΠΙΔ. Ως τώρα, μου γινόντουσαν κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ καθώς και κρατήσεις ΙΚΑ Ασθενείας, οι οποίες είναι αρκετά μεγάλες όπως ξέρουμε όλοι.
Σκεφτήκαμε ότι, αφού πλέον ο κλάδος υγείας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει ενταχθεί στον ΕΟΠΥΥ μαζί με το ΙΚΑ, είναι παράλογο να έχουμε και επιπρόσθετες κρατήσεις υπέρ ΙΚΑ. 
Το θέσαμε στο λογιστήριο του οργανισμού και είπε ότι θα το ψάξει. 
Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα; Μήπως να το ψάχναμε όλοι μαζί;; Υπάρχουν ομοιοπαθούντες, προκειμένου να ανακινηθεί το θέμα από διάφορες πλευρές;; Δεν τους τα χρωστάμε, στους καιρούς που ζούμε!!

----------


## Xάρης

Οι κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ αφορούν την ασφάλιση για σύνταξη και κλάδο υγείας. Έστω και αν τώρα το ΚΥΤ, ο κλάδος υγείας μας έχει ενταχθεί στον ΕΟΠΥΥ.
Το ΙΚΑ ασθενείας είναι άλλο πράγμα από την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη υγείας. Αφορά την πληρωμή σου σε περίπτωση που απουσιάσεις από την εργασία σου λόγω ασθενείας.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που στο λογιστήριο του ΝΠΙΔ δεν το γνωρίζουν!
Θα σου πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο υποκατάστημα ΙΚΑ και να τους ρωτήσεις έναν προς έναν τους κωδικούς και τις κρατήσεις τι σημαίνουν.
Αν μπορούμε βέβαια και εμείς να βοηθήσουμε, ευχαρίστως.

Εκείνο που θα ρωτούσα είναι το εξής:
Ο ΟΕΚ και η Εργατική Εστία καταργήθηκαν (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*). Εισφορές γι αυτούς τους οργανισμούς, πληρώνονται ακόμα;

----------


## marnek

Για παλιά το γνωρίζω ότι έτσι γινότανε. 
Αλλά, από ότι βλέπουμε, οι δικές μας κρατήσεις είναι κατά πολύ περισσότερες από όλους τους άλλους συναδέλφους που δεν είναι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΕΤΑΑ.
Επίσης, μιλώντας με συνάδελφο του Δημοσίου, μου είπε ότι δεν της γίνονται καθόλου έξτρα κρατήσεις. 
Τώρα, λοιπόν, το ΚΥΤ δεν πάει στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (ΕΤΑΑ), αλλά στον ΕΟΠΥΥ. Γιατί, λοιπόν, να πληρώνουμε έξτρα για τις ασθένειες; Ας τα βγάλουνε πέρα με αυτά που παίρνουνε... Οι υπάλληλοι που έχουν αμιγώς ΙΚΑ δεν πληρώνουνε έξτρα για ΙΚΑ ασθενείας...
Δλδ δεν αξίζει να το ψάξουμε;;

----------


## Xάρης

Τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα ισχύουν για τους μισθωτούς του ιδιωτικού τομέα.
Για σένα που είσαι σε ΝΠΙΔ, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι οι ίδιες ακριβώς.
Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα όπου αναλύω τις εισφορές υπέρ ΙΚΑ. 
Δες και *ΕΔΩ*.
Το μόνο που δεν αναφέρω στην ανάρτησή μου είναι ένα πρόσθετο 0,5% για τον λογαριασμό ανεργίας που καθιερώθηκε από 01.08.2011 όπως αναφέρει το ΙΚΑ στην ιστοσελίδα του.

Όπως σου είπα παραπάνω, καμία σχέση δεν έχει το ΚΥΤ ή τώρα ο ΕΟΠΥΥ με τις εισφορές ασθενείας του ΙΚΑ.
Άλλο "ασθενείας" κι άλλο "υγείας"!
Το "ασθενείας" (ΙΚΑ) καλύπτει τις αναρρωτικές άδειες.
Το "υγείας" (πρώην ΚΥΤ, νυν ΕΟΠΥΥ) καλύπτει τα φάρμακα, τις επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς, τις διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις, τα νοσοκομεία κ.λπ.

----------

